# 2510 mule diesel



## crash1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Im trying to take the front axle off so I can replace the cv boots. Ive got everything off of the drom side and pulled back the inner boot over the cv joint now how do I get the axle off to replace both boots?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

If its anything like the BF get it straight as possible and give it a good yank or 5


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

There could be a retaining ring inside the cup of the CV... look in there closely to make sure it doesn't have one.. if not, then give it a few hits with a dead blow hammer and it should pop off..


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well I know the 3010 mules have 3 allen head bolts holding a triangle shaped cover to the diff. Take the screws out and the axle comes right out. I was thinkin the 2510's were the same.


----------



## crash1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Tks guys for the help green was correct ther was 3 bolts and then the axle came out


----------

